# يوم من عمري الجزء الخامس



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول  هنــــا
الجزء الثاني هنـــا
الجزء الثالث هنـــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا

سدوم وعمورة 
وذكر اسم سدوم وعمورة لاول مرة في سفر التكوين (13-10)
وتقع سدوم جنوب البحر الميت باتجاة مأدبا ​وعمود الملح هو اللي استحالت الية امراة لوط لما رفضت سماع كلمة الرب علي لسان الملاك ​ 
(تك19-26 و لوقا 17 -32
وديي صورة العمود المتحجر من الملح





​صورة امراة لوط 
من هي زوجة لوط 
هي زوجة لوط ابن اخي ابراهيم وام ابنتية وكانت تقيم مع لوط في سدوم بعد افتراقة عن ابراهيم فقد حدث ان كدر لعومر غزى سدوم وعمورة فسقط لوط واملاكة والنساء في ايديهم ولكن ابراهيم انقذهم بعد ذلك (تك 13-2 و 14-16)​ولما جاء الملاكان الي سدوم لانذار لوط بخراب المدينة اساء اهل المدينة المعاملة مما دل علي ان المدينة كانت مستحقة الخراب القريب بينما نجا لوط من الخراب ولم تنجو  زوجتة لانها لم تنفذ قول الرب لي لوط زوجها (الا ينظروا الي الوراء)وتحولت الي عمود ملح لانها نظرت الي الوراء متاسفة علي الممتلكات التي خلفوها ورائهم فكانت عبرة لكل من يتعلق قلبة بامور العالم ​




​++++​ 
كما ذكر السيد المسيح عن موعد مجئ ملكوت اللة فقال ذلك اليوم من كان علي السطح وامتعتة في البيت فلا ينزل لياخذها والذي في الحقل كذلك لا يرجع الي الوراء  ​ 
ومن طلب ان يخلص نفسة يهلكها ومن اهلكها يحييها (لو 17-31-33)​ونتعلم من هذة القصة  ان الرجوع الى الوراء والنظر الي الخلف والاستخفاف بوعود الله ​ 
والانشغال بمقتنيات العالم وكل هذا مصيرة الفناء كلة قبض الريح ​ 
والعالم يمضي وشهوتة واما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد(يو 2-17)بل ننظر الى السماء الموجود فيها الله الواحد حيث يرسل المسيح ​ 
ولا ينظر الى الماضي المؤلم الذي يوحي بالفشل ​ 
لكن الله لا يعطينا روح الفشل بل قوة اللة ووعودة ​ 
الرب معكم ويحفظكم من كل عثرة ​ 
الي القاء فى الرحلة القادمة 
وهي في مصرنا الحبيبة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*حلووووة اوي بجد الرحله جميله
فعلا انا بستمتع جدا وبعيش جوه الموضوع كأني جوه الرحله نفسها

*


> الرجوع الى الوراء والنظر الي الخلف والاستخفاف بوعود الله
> 
> والانشغال بمقتنيات العالم وكل هذا مصيرة الفناء كلة قبض الريح


*عجبني  الجزء دا لانه فعلا حقيقي

شكرا كتير كتير اخونا رمسيس علي الرحله الرائعه
ومنتظريين منك الرحله القادمة 
وانا متشوقه ليها جدا لانها هتبقي في مصر

تسلم ايديك
وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
ويبارك محبتك
.

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف ارد اقول اية 
شكرا لزوقك 
وشكرا لتشجيعك 
وشكراااااااللمتابعة وشكراا لكلامك 
وتعليقك 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك العطر 
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*صح اوووووووووى
عندك حق
دىبركةعظيمة اووووووووى
ربنا يرحمنا ويكون معانا
فى وقت الضيق
شكرا لك اخى الحبيب
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## AdmanTios (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر للدعوة و إتاحة الفرصة
لنوال بركة زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة
و السماح لنا بالمُشاركة مع شخصك الغالي

سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب و تعيش و تزور و تأخذ بركة

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *صح اوووووووووى
> عندك حق
> دىبركةعظيمة اووووووووى
> ربنا يرحمنا ويكون معانا
> ...


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر للدعوة و إتاحة الفرصة
> لنوال بركة زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة
> و السماح لنا بالمُشاركة مع شخصك الغالي
> 
> ...


بجد انا بشكر حضرتك من كل قلبي للمشاركة الغالية 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يبارك عمرك
واشكرك على الصور والمعلومات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يبارك عمرك
> واشكرك على الصور والمعلومات


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة وتقيمك الغالي


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد رحله جميله اوى 
والواحد اخد بركه ومعلومه كمان 
ومنتظرين الرحله القادمه لأنها من مصرنا الغاليه 
ا البلد الوحيد اللى  لجأ لها الرب يسوع واحتضنه
هو والست العدرا والقديس يوسف النجار 
ربنا يباركك استاذ رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> بجد رحله جميله اوى
> والواحد اخد بركه ومعلومه كمان
> ومنتظرين الرحله القادمه لأنها من مصرنا الغاليه
> ا البلد الوحيد اللى  لجأ لها الرب يسوع واحتضنه
> ...


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك العطر
ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة جميلة اوى استمتعنا جدا ميرسى ليك فعلا لانك اتاحتلنا الفرصة اننا نزور الاماكن دى 
ربنا يباركك وتعيش وتزور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> رحلة جميلة اوى استمتعنا جدا ميرسى ليك فعلا لانك اتاحتلنا الفرصة اننا نزور الاماكن دى
> ربنا يباركك وتعيش وتزور


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة 
ومرورك العطر


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحله رائعه استمتعت بها
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله اخي الغالي 
منتظرين الرحله المقبله بشوق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل صادق ومثال حقيقى ..... ومن له أذن للسمع فاليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس ... وليحيا بما هلل له .... فالتهليل فقط لن ينجينا من أن نصير ملح فقد مذاقه والقى فى الشوارع لتدوسه الناس ..... بل العمل بما سمعناه هو الطريق الوحيد للنجاة*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *رحله رائعه استمتعت بها
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله اخي الغالي
> منتظرين الرحله المقبله بشوق​*


الرب يباركك اختي الغالية ويبارك خدمتك 
وشكرااا لردك على الموضوع
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك 
الرب يحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تأمل صادق ومثال حقيقى ..... ومن له أذن للسمع فاليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس ... وليحيا بما هلل له .... فالتهليل فقط لن ينجينا من أن نصير ملح فقد مذاقه والقى فى الشوارع لتدوسه الناس ..... بل العمل بما سمعناه هو الطريق الوحيد للنجاة*


الرب يباركك يا استازي الغالي 
وشكراا علي كلامك الرائع المشجع لضعفي انا المزدري وغير الموجود وشكراا لكلامك الصادق الذي ينبع من شخص صورة المسيح ظاهرة بكل قوة في كلامة الرائع 
انا بشكر حضرتك من كل قلبي 
واصلي انةيباركك ويوسع تخومك يقدرك علي كل شئ 
امين


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*متابع

موضوع مميز جدا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *متابع
> 
> موضوع مميز جدا
> الرب يباركك​*


الرب يبار ك حضرتك 
شكرك علي المشاركة المشجعة 
وعلي تقييمك الغالي 
نورت الموضوع بمرور الكريم


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحلة جميلة جدا يا رمسيس استمتعت بيها جدا 
وبكل جزء فيها ربنا يبارك حياتك 
وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاماكن المقدسة الجميلة 
وفى انتظار الرحلة القادمة فى مصر ان شاء الله *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رحلة جميلة جدا يا رمسيس استمتعت بيها جدا
> وبكل جزء فيها ربنا يبارك حياتك
> وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاماكن المقدسة الجميلة
> وفى انتظار الرحلة القادمة فى مصر ان شاء الله *​


ربنا يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة 
والكلام الجميل


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع متميز كالعادة , احلي تقييم , منتظر الجزء القادم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع متميز كالعادة , احلي تقييم , منتظر الجزء القادم


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mary naeem (9 أكتوبر 2013)

روعة
الواحد شاف حاجات عمرة ما كان هيشوفها
شكرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع
فى انتظار الباقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> روعة
> الواحد شاف حاجات عمرة ما كان هيشوفها
> شكرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع
> فى انتظار الباقي


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك
هو انت مش جبت صورة عمود الملح؟


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة المرة دي رووووووعة بجد و عجبني جدا التأمل اللي كتبته عن من ينظر الي الخلف 
شكرا ليك يا باشا على رحلاتك الجميلة
تعيش و تزور 
و منتظرين الرحلة اللي جاية بفروغ صبر عشان في مصر ام الدنيا بقى
ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا لك اخى الحبيب  رمسيس
ربنا يباركك  تعب  محبتك*
*موضوع  مميز*

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> هو انت مش جبت صورة عمود الملح؟


ربنا يخليكي لينا وشكرا علي التعديل 
دي اول صورة انزلها لعمود الملح دة حجر نفس طبيعة الاحجار الموجودة في المكان بس بيوحي ان شكل امراءة 
علي فكرة يا امنا المكان دة موجود في الاغوار الجنوبية واسمة بالظبط غور الصافي 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رحلة المرة دي رووووووعة بجد و عجبني جدا التأمل اللي كتبته عن من ينظر الي الخلف
> شكرا ليك يا باشا على رحلاتك الجميلة
> تعيش و تزور
> و منتظرين الرحلة اللي جاية بفروغ صبر عشان في مصر ام الدنيا بقى
> ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك


ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية ويفرح قلبك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك لة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *شكرا لك اخى الحبيب  رمسيس
> ربنا يباركك  تعب  محبتك*
> *موضوع  مميز*
> 
> ​


ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ربنا يخليكي لينا وشكرا علي التعديل
> دي اول صورة انزلها لعمود الملح دة حجر نفس طبيعة الاحجار الموجودة في المكان بس بيوحي ان شكل امراءة
> علي فكرة يا امنا المكان دة موجود في الاغوار الجنوبية واسمة بالظبط غور الصافي
> الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع


 

هههههههههههه
التهيت بالتعديل ونيست الصورة.
ادي كانت غلطة محسوبة علي.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> هههههههههههه
> التهيت بالتعديل ونيست الصورة.
> ادي كانت غلطة محسوبة علي.


ولا يهمك يا امنا وشكرا علي التعديل 
انتي زورتي مصر يا امنا (أمة)
لاني عايز اكتب عن رحلاتي كمان في مصر 
بس للاسف انا معنديش صور هنا 
الصور في مصر طبعا ينفع ىاجيب بعض الصور من النت في الرحلة ولا ما ينفعش 
الرب يباركك يا امنا الغالية


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا نفسي ازور مصر قبل ما اروح من الدنيا دي.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

دة مصر تنور بيكي يا امنا 
انا في الاردن دلوقت ويمكن 50 يوم واسافر علي مصر 
وهصلي هناك فى الاديرة علشان تيجي تزوريها 
وتنورينا يا رب 
​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله اكتر من ممتعه 
ومجهود راااااااااااااائع جدا 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رحله اكتر من ممتعه
> ومجهود راااااااااااااائع جدا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك ​


الرب يباركك
وشكرا علي التشجيع 
الموضوع زاد نور وبهاء بمشاركتك فية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل جدااااا

الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك

يثبت لاهميته




​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااا
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
> 
> ...


الرب يباركك


----------



## naguib samir (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا

 موضوع ممتاز


----------

